# intense burning w/ urination postpartum



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

i'm 3 days pp and peeing is getting worse and worse. yesterday i'd say it was uncomfortable, but now it's unbearable. i almost passed out on the toilet just now.

i tore upwards and had a 2nd degree epi downwards.

what can i do to releave this? i've been using epifoam from the hospital, but am stopping as it doesn't work

also have used tucks pads (thanks to the giant hemmeroids)

i use a peri bottle while i pee, but the pain way supercedes any relief

please tell me the magic secret...I'm desperate...


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

get yourself a sitz bath and fill with warm water (and sitz bath herbs if you have any) and pee into it. they sell the sitz at drug stores. worth every penny!

i'm telling you it saved me! it burned so badly when i peed that it made me queazy and lightheaded! the sitz releaved it all and helped it heal!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

p.s if you are desparate to pee you can pee in the bath. it may be gross but it wont matter if you're desperate to pee and don't have sitz bath yet!


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Keep an eye on how frequently you have to go too. If you find yourself needing to go really often and then almost nothing comes out you could also have a UTI. But yeah, the peri bottle will help, as will another week.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Some people have suggested peeing through an empty tp tube to keep the urine off of the tears. If you tore upward it may not help as much, but it might.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

You might have a UTI. Its very common after birth. I just had one myself and went to urgent care 6 day pp. I have had many a uti so I knew what it felt like and I've given birth 8 times so I knew what that felt like so I knew what I was feeling was def not from birth. If it feels like you are peeing razor blades its probably a UTI. Make sure you are drinking a TON of water. It dilutes the urine so it doesn't hurt your stitches. And if its a uti the more your bladder is full the less the spasms hurt. I know the last thing you want to do is pee more but it really does help. Keep an eye on your urine; if its cloudy or has blood in it you need to see a dr. Of course telling if you have blood in your urine is difficult right now but maybe you can watch while you go. Hope you find some relief.


----------



## brendaziz (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree w/ the peeing in water/bath. Totally different feeling that peeing into the air.

And I am SOOOOO sorry for yoru pain. I've been there and it was just AWFUL.

It was worse pain that after my butcher job episiotomy w/ my first and pooping for the first time.
I didn't think anything could be worse than that but the painful peeing was!

I'm sorry


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you tried the old peppermint EO trick? A couple drops in the toilet water before you sit down. The vapors soothe (cooling) and relax the urinary sphincter. It's not going to help you heal, so to speak, but it might ease your fear about voiding.

If that doesn't work, I'd start peeing in a sitz bath for sure.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

for the first few days, i only peed in the shower, while using the showerhead to rinse the pee away while i peed. i had a peri bottle, but it wasn't enough at first. peeing was a huge production for me. i had a perineum tear *and* a labial tear, so it was really hard to keep the pee off it.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks for all the tips. still dealign with this, but hoping for improvement soon. trying sitz baths, and using that peri bottle every time.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Did they give you dermaplast to spray on before peeing? I tore up both labia really badly with my first so I can total sympathize with the level of pain while peeing. The dermaplast at least made it somewhat tolerable to pee since it numbed the area, you can buy it over the counter.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

No, no Dermoplast. Is it ok while breastfeeding?

They gave me Epifoam which doesn't doa darn thing for me. Almsot think it makes it worse.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

As the PP's said a sitz bath is a wonderful thing.
Drinking alot of water to dilute the pee helps as well.
I wore witchhazel on face pads for over a week after to soothe the tear I had, and to soothe the area from stinging after peeing.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

It stung like crazy whenever I tried to pee for the first week. It was fine in the bath, but oddly, not okay in the sitz bath that I made dh run out and buy one morning after I was sick of filling the tub every time. I think it was because sitting in the bath I was in a completely different position than if I was sitting on the toilet with the sitz. So, I did end up just filling the tub every time, which was greatly preferable to the stinging!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still_Learning* 
No, no Dermoplast. Is it ok while breastfeeding?

They gave me Epifoam which doesn't doa darn thing for me. Almsot think it makes it worse.

Yes, its fine. You can buy it at any pharmacy. They sprayed so much on my bottom after my 6th birth I couldn't feel to pee lol.


----------



## Abismommy (Jul 3, 2008)

I filled a peri bottle, and squeezed the whole thing out while peeing. Man it was so so so painful







I cringed at the thought of peeing! Or pee in the shower...lol. That was one of the things that saved me. Oh and I used my diaper sprayer too..wonderful invention for cleaning yourself PP!!!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

there shouldn't be an INCREASE in pain call your provider ASAP - could be infection starting or maybe pad irritation and just in case don't use Always pads when comparing notes with other mws it seems to be a consensus that there is an increase in irritation/infections when they are used.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

thank you all. things have been a bit better today. i went to get Deraplast, but they only had the antibacterial kind so i passed.

i've found that being more agressive with the peri-bottle is helping. at first i was just squeezing it gently as the thought of anything hitting me there with force made me cringe. today out of sheer excrutiating pain, i squeezed the bottle crazy hard and found that it washed the pee away better, so less pain.


----------



## vegasgrl (Mar 19, 2009)

Never had a baby yet







but the best tip I've picked up at MDC so far I think is peeing through an empty toilet paper roll. Doesn't sound all that sanitary I suppose, but sure sounds like a great way to keep the urine from hitting the worst spots.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Just wanted to update. Things are suddenly MUCH better. Pee'd wihtout the peri-bottle today!!! Never thought it would happen









Just have to be careful for a while, i've found that if I sit cross legged or spread my legs too far, it tears again and I relapse.

Sure feels good to not see stars while peeing!


----------

